# Sink Drawer Mod



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

The top drawer on the on the 23RS closest to the sink is a flip-down sink untensil storage thingy -- what an incredible waste of space - has anyone put a full drawer in that space? There looks to be enough room...

Jonathan


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> The top drawer on the on the 23RS closest to the sink is a flip-down sink untensil storage thingy -- what an incredible waste of space - has anyone put a full drawer in that space? There looks to be enough room...
> 
> Jonathan


I have not done so, but I know that others have. A quick search should turn up something.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Several people have done this mod. Here are links to a few pictures of my new drawer.

Flip-down door

Empty space

New drawer


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a outstanding mod and one I have to do soon. Every time I open this drawer I relize it's just a phoney pull down thing. I for the life of me do not know what Keystone was thinking when they put this pull down drawer in.

HEY KEYSTONE YOU READING THIS? STOP PUTTING IN THE USELESS DRAWER THING!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

As a matter of fact, I just got finished converting mine into a drawer yesterday. It is definitely much more efficient use of that space.
I believe the reason for the useless flip down door is on some models the sink is behind that door, so a drawer is out of the question. So rather than re-design it for certain models, they just made them all the same.
A couple other cabinet door mods I have done is move the hinges on the silly pull-down bathroom hamper thingie so it opens like a regular cabinet, and I also added a couple of small steel cables to the flip-down door under the oven so it doesn't rip out the hinges out every time you open it a little too far.

Bob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> HEY KEYSTONE YOU READING THIS? STOP PUTTING IN THE USELESS DRAWER THING!


I agree 100%. And I bet Keystone has seen the many complaints about the worthless non-drawer that LOOKS like a drawer until you open it.

Why do they continue to install it? Because they can save a few dollars in manufacture. This translates to a lower cost for your new Outback and/or more profit for Keystone. But several of us have removed one of the sliding drawers inside the pantry and used it as our silverware drawer because it's the correct size. Not only did we get a silverware drawer, but we got a lot more useful space in the pantry. Also, the drawer slide that Keystone uses in the pantry is considerably more expensive than the type of slide that would be used undercounter.

So Keystone, just ditch the space-wasting pantry drawer and take some of that money to include a silverware drawer and make your customers happy at the same time. It's a win-win. What could be better than that?









Bill


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic mod Camping thing.














I'm going to do it tomorrow morning. Thanks for the great pics on it.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was the first mod I did on both of the Outback I have owned
You won't regret doing it, Best thing I ever did









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is a great mod.

I utilized the pull out pantry slide and the bearings. If you mount the bearings on the side the wisth works out exactly. The only thing I had to do was shorten the drawer. The pantry slide drawer was replaced with an under mount slide wire basket.










Thor


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

If I don't want to use one of the pantry slide-outs, where does a guy get a bare drawer to fit -- Home Depot, Lowes or make it yourself? Bought cabinets before, never just an unfinished drawer...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> If I don't want to use one of the pantry slide-outs, where does a guy get a bare drawer to fit -- Home Depot, Lowes or make it yourself? Bought cabinets before, never just an unfinished drawer...


You could make it yourself. I did, but then I do have an advantage. I am a cabinetmaker/carpenter by trade (who now is a superintendent).

This is my finished product...










The chances of buying a drawer to fit are slim. Either make it yourself, or have someone make it for you.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> If I don't want to use one of the pantry slide-outs, where does a guy get a bare drawer to fit -- Home Depot, Lowes or make it yourself? Bought cabinets before, never just an unfinished drawer...


You could make it yourself. I did, but then I do have an advantage. I am a cabinetmaker/carpenter by trade (who now is a superintendent).

This is my finished product...










The chances of buying a drawer to fit are slim. Either make it yourself, or have someone make it for you.

Dan








[/quote]

Dan, I think you might have something here...hmmm, what would you charge to rebuild my drawer and then ship it back to me?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Let's see.....................

How much you got?









Seriously, shipping would be costly. I'm sure a local carpenter could make it for you.

Ca-li-for-ni-a does have carpenters, right?









Dan


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone have the drawer dimensions for crafting your own?? My new 23RS is 40 minutes tucked away in my storage building...!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I need to get some decent photos taken and posted ...

I'm not a cabinet maker, but do dabble in woodworking a bit, so making new drawer boxes was a weekend project.

I replaced the tip-out, the 2 kitchen drawers, and pantry drawer with new ones to gain both the space of the top drawer and to lengthen the other drawers from the tiny 16" deep drawers to 23.5" as there was nothing behind them in my 21RS cabinets. This effectively gave us the space of an additional drawer for kitchen stuff.

The *outside* dimensions of my top drawer box are:
12" wide - This needs to be the opening width - 1" for the side glides to work
23.5" long - This gave me the max depth using stock 24" glides which are available at any hardware store.
3.75" height - the inside is 3" after subtracting the bottom and a 0.5" below the dado holding the bottom in.

It was a little tricky mounting the glides as you had to "crawl/reach" into the cabinet to mount a spacer board on the cabinet and screw the glide rails to it.

Overall a very worthwhile mod.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> If I don't want to use one of the pantry slide-outs, where does a guy get a bare drawer to fit -- Home Depot, Lowes or make it yourself? Bought cabinets before, never just an unfinished drawer...


You go out in the garage and take some material and you make it.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Swany said:


> If I don't want to use one of the pantry slide-outs, where does a guy get a bare drawer to fit -- Home Depot, Lowes or make it yourself? Bought cabinets before, never just an unfinished drawer...


You go out in the garage and take some material and you make it.
[/quote]

Can do, the only variable being free time, unfortunately...

Thanks/Jonathan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ah, yes. Free time. Thats what I had before marraige and 4 children. And to think I used to say I was bored!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

SconnieJonny said:


> Can do, the only variable being free time, unfortunately...
> Thanks/Jonathan


You can buy a custom drawer online (i.e. http://www.udb.cc/ ) - just make sure you measure twice!


----------

